# New toro power max hd 828 oae 28 inch speed selector issues



## kolson (Aug 12, 2021)

Just received a new toro power max hd 828 oae 28 inch and it seems I'm having issues with the speed selector. I'm only get one reverse speed ( fast ), slow reverse goes forward and the selector lever only goes to a forward speed 4 max, not higher. What can I check? It was preassembled when delivered.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

A shifter adjustment is needed. Call back the local dealership if you got it from them. Or if it was a big box store, you are probably on your own?

The manual that came with it should explain how to adjust the shifter selection


----------



## kolson (Aug 12, 2021)

Thank you


----------

